# 223 Round



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm going to sight my gun in tomorrow and want to know what would be a good round for coyotes, bobcats and also for cougar. I'm basically looking for an all around good round that can fulfill my needs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

coyotes and bobcats, I use 40gr hollow points

cougar, I carry 62gr soft points

I would think 55 or 62 gr could be used for coyotes but may tear up a bobcat.


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

I use Winchester 64gr for everything.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I use a 55 grain v-max for coyotes and fox. I've had good luck with the v-max even tho many ppl don't like them


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I ONCE KILLED A BIG COUGAR WITH A 40 HOLLOW POINT AT ABOUT 150 YARDS . DROPPED HIM LIKE A ROCK.HE NEVER EVEN TWITCHED. bullet did not exit. he was running straight away from me. hit him right at the base of his skull were spine attaches


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I use a 55 gr. hollow point for cats, coyotes and lion.

Lung shots on cats and yotes leave a dime size exit hole so its fairly fur friendly.

awprint:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Catcappers your man. I run a 50 grain Blitzking on coyote and such. But I have been know to blow up bobcats pretty bad if you strike bone. They are pretty thin skinned and easily damaged. Works great on coyote, I've never tried it on lion, but I would think it a tad light. I guess I'm not much help to you.


----------

